

Simple Domain registration APIs? - carlio

Hi all,<p>I am currently creating a site where, as part of it, I want a user to be able to choose and register a domain name. So far, the only way I've found to implement this is to sign up for one of various reseller accounts and they all want several hundred dollars of deposit or other payments. They all seemed to be geared towards hosting resellers too.<p>Does anyone know a really simple service I can use where I sign up and get charged on a pay-as-you-go basis?<p>Thanks in advance.
======
schindyguy
Contact the guys at domai.nr I've talked with them before. They have a
integration with godaddy that is able to check availability and earn a
comission if the user buys a domain name through the service. They also use
101domain for obscure .nr, .ly., etc TLDs

------
cscotta
I've looked around for something like this quite a bit. The best I found were
via eNom, InternetBS, and GoDaddy - but they were all pretty terrible and / or
felt skeezy.

If you find something good, let us know!

~~~
carlio
InternetBS seems to be what I want - minimal setup fees - so I'll give it a
whirl. Thanks for the tip. As for something better, if I find (or make!)
something I'll let you know.

------
neurotech1
<http://www.directi.com> is another reseller with an API

------
dnsworks
You might talk to @chrislunt about this. I know that he went through the
ringer evaluating options with his last start-up, Nombray.

~~~
carlio
I'll give him a ping and see what he says, thanks

